# Welsh: hardd, prydferth, pert etc.



## Gavril

There are several Welsh words translated as "beautiful": _hardd_, _prydferth_ and _pert_ are the ones that occur to me now. Is there a semantic difference between these three? For example, does one normally refer to a "deeper" level of beauty than the others?

(I don't remember seeing _hardd_ used very often, outside of my textbook, so perhaps it's a literary/archaic word in modern-day Welsh.)

Thanks


----------



## Alxmrphi

I think, though very well could be wrong, that *pert* is more superfluously beautiful, like 'cute' or 'nice' (also 'pretty', which is as its defined in my Welsh dictionary).
I'm not aware of any difference between _hardd_ and _prydferth_, which are often used to describe things such as big landscapes.

I'm not sure how they are used towards people though, only inanimate things. 
Maybe there's a difference there, you'd need a true Cymro to confirm that.


----------



## cirrus

Does not pert also imply neat? Can I suggest a brilliant resource: riadur.co.uk. It is really useful because it brings up comparisons between three different dictionaries at once.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Wow that's a really great resource!!

Diolch yn fawr


----------



## cirrus

OK here's another resource which I have found really useful. Have a look at saysomethinginwelsh.com. In some ways it's similar to WR except that it's focus is obviously yr hen iaith.


----------

